# mpg123 & UPnP



## balanga (Mar 26, 2019)

Does anyone know how to play mp3 via mpg123 using a upnp:// URL? 

I'm not sure if it can or not but it will accept an http:// URL, and I have no idea how to formulate a upnp URL form minidlna to test it.


----------

